# Klumsy Kindle Moments



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I know there has to be some out there. Mine happened at the gym.

I was on the elliptical machine reading my kindle. I was so focused on my reading that my foot came off the foot step area. (I was going in reverse rotation) My foot came off at the wrong moment (when i should be going down on the step and I wasn't on the step any more.) and my body became off balance....which of course led to me falling off the machine. My earphones, which are attached to my Zune that is attached to the same case as my kindle eventually came down with me. whatwas going through my head:.... "Not my kindle". So I luckily landed in the narrown area between my machine and the one next to me (empty). Meanwhile, my kindle was dangling on the handle on the machine thanks to my earphones. Thank goodness for 1. the fact I go to the gym in the middle of the night, when its sparcely occupied. 2. My mom running over from her machine and immediately grabbing my kindle and zune. (she bought my K for me)

So now I am limiting my use of my kindle to the stationary bike when it come to working out. I am never attaching my mp3 player to my kindle case again either.

PS: if you are wondering how I am...I'm okay. Embarassed with a small bruise, but good. 
The machine looks like this:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Youch - what a calamity!! I can't imagine doing a drop test on my Kindle and my Zune at the same time. 

It sounds like your Mom grabbed your gadgets and ensured their safety before checking on you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

She bought them for me, so she'll hurt too if they break.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

This is the second story I have seen where a Kindle was in danger of falling and it was saved before anything else.  I am sensing a trend here.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

One must have one's priorities straight, Vampy!  

Katiekat


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Glad you're alright Vegas but I had to chuckle when mom grabbed your gadgets instead of you *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One time I was at a sort of guitar camp at a presentation. . .fairly informal.  I had my guitar leaning next to the chair next to me and a soda in my hand.  Suddenly, with no provocation at all, a BEE stung me.  YOWCH!  I jumped; guitar slipped, soda spilled.

. . . . . .most folks rushed to make sure the guitar was o.k. and then turned to me and said, "What happened?"  

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So glad you are OK, V_A!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ouch!  Glad you and your Kindle are okay, you both could have been badly hurt.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds painful! I have an elliptical and can't imagine the pain involved with falling off of it. I made my husband hook up a TV for me to watch while I'm exercising just so I'm not tempted to Kindle. Your accident reaffirms my decision. Glad you and your gadgets are OK. I'm sure your mom would save you first in a real emergency .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good idea to keep your gadgets separate, glad you mom with with you and you are ok - and the kindle too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I see a nefarious plot unfolding here. Amazon is making the Kindle so lovable, we will sacrifice ourselves and our loved ones to save *IT* from the accidents *IT* causes. We are in so much trouble.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I glad that your ok and that your kindle is still working.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I see a nefarious plot unfolding here. Amazon is making the Kindle so lovable, we will sacrifice ourselves and our loved ones to save *IT* from the accidents *IT* causes. We are in so much trouble.


For all we know they are installing small mind altering devices into their products telling us....devote yourself to Amazon. lol. okay. I hung out the jap club too much in high school

Thanks for all your concern everyone. My mom and I look back at the event (nearly two days after)...thinking wow that could have ended badly...then a laugh about my clumsiness (an chronic condition of mine).


----------



## KentIsEvil (Jan 7, 2009)

Well Mine wasn't so Pleasant ;-) just don't walk and kindle 

I wound up falling on mine


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

KentIsEvil said:


> Well Mine wasn't so Pleasant ;-) just don't walk and kindle
> 
> I wound up falling on mine


Hope you and your Kindle are OK!

Welcome to KB Kent. If you haven't posted an intro on *The Intro/Welcome Board * please do. There are some nice people here that will want to welcome you aboard.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## KentIsEvil (Jan 7, 2009)

Wilco on welcome

as for my kindle ;-*  well amazon only charged me 180$ to replace


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Amazon does have a heart


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I like to read in bed.  My son was ill so he slept with my hubby and I.  I was squished in the middle but really wanted to read.  So I had to lay on my back, with the Kindle right above my head.  Well, the Kindle came out of the strap and hit my mouth.  I had a nice cut lip for around a week.  My hubby saw that and ordered me a Tree of Life Oberon cover....LOL!  Don't know if its going to help me being clumsy, but hey its worth a shot .


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I like to read in bed. My son was ill so he slept with my hubby and I. I was squished in the middle but really wanted to read. So I had to lay on my back, with the Kindle right above my head. Well, the Kindle came out of the strap and hit my mouth. I had a nice cut lip for around a week. My hubby saw that and ordered me a Tree of Life Oberon cover....LOL! Don't know if its going to help me being clumsy, but hey its worth a shot .


*It won't fall out of the cover but it will probably hurt more when you drop it on your head with the additional weight of the Oberon *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *It won't fall out of the cover but it will probably hurt more when you drop it on your head with the additional weight of the Oberon *


LOL!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *It won't fall out of the cover but it will probably hurt more when you drop it on your head with the additional weight of the Oberon *


At least the leather is softer than the Kindle's plastic. (And yes, I dented my lip with my Kindle when I almost fell asleep reading.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

All of you women getting beat up by your Kindles are going to end up getting your husbands in trouble.

Hey Joanie,  how'd you get that cut lip and black eye?

This?  Oh, it was nothing.  I was reading in bed and my Kindle fell out of it's crappy stock cover and hit me in the face.

Umm OK are you sure?  If you're a victim of domestic violence we have confidential counseling.

What?!?!  NO No My kindle did it!

Umm Hmm....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> All of you women getting beat up by your Kindles are going to end up getting your husbands in trouble.
> 
> Hey Joanie, how'd you get that cut lip and black eye?
> 
> ...


*LMAO Vampy!

I lay in bed with Jinx resting on my body pillow...I fell asleep and almost whacked myself with the Mighty Bright 2 *


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my, what is this, some sort of bizar tag team?  First the Kindle jumps and smacks you around a bit.  Just when you think you can take no more, it jumps back and the MB2 jumps in the the KO!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oh my, what is this, some sort of bizar tag team? First the Kindle jumps and smacks you around a bit. Just when you think you can take no more, it jumps back and the MB2 jumps in the the KO!


*LMAO...seems that way, doesn't it?*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You really are lucky.  That could have been far more serious.  That black & blue will surely be tender...that's a given.


----------

